# Liberty Place Philadelphia copycats



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Liberty Place the original in Philadelphia








Tehran's version








Santiago's version


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

well Liberty Place its kinda a copy cat of the Chrysler Building in a way


----------

